# what happened to nearmap



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

hey fellas anybody no what's happened to nearmap ? I cant seem to access it - I used nearmap alot for finding new spots an such especially vacant lots or somewhere easy to put in- the best thing about it though was it was always up to date the picture quality awesome- google earth is okay but the pictures are nearly 5 years old is there any other decent ones out there? 
cheers


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

ill check it out cheers mate


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

leftieant said:


> Interesting, looks like they have moved to a subscription-only model.
> 
> Have a look at Bing Maps (can use slightly different imagery).


Thanks for that. Bing maps actually has a good image of our place, unlike google maps, near map or any of the others.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Sent an enquiry to nearmap about the subscription on Friday, if I get a reply, will post it into this thread.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

mingle said:


> Oh yeah, you can still access the free maps (at the moment) via their iphone page:
> 
> http://www.nearmap.com/iphone/
> 
> ...


thanx mate that works for now- love nearmap it shows up all the rockwalls an rocks clear as day

dodge hopefully they reply mate if its around the 10-20 dollar mark a year I will suscribe but any higher doubt it


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

$49 for 6 months.....you nominate the area you are interested in plus state.
Personal accounts are no longer valid or supported, small commercial enterprise licence is the cheapest available.
They are primarily targetting businesses that need up to date imaging or updating one location on a regular basis....


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

wtf that ridicolous lol let's bombard nearmap with emails


----------



## swede (Dec 24, 2008)

I did use nearmaps but now there is a large cost, and I think it is only available to a business. Talking to a mate that works for a solar installation company and he said they subscribe so they can suss out the property before they come out to give a quote. My property in rural Gippsland ( surrounded by trees and bush) does not show up on google maps very blury, but I got my mate to look it up on nearmaps it is very clear and full of detail. Now it has become more popular they are starting to cash in, and stuff the small blokes.
Hope all out in yakland and there families have a wonderful and relaxing Christmas and a safe New Year. 
Good fishing.
Regards 
swede


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

swede said:


> I did use nearmaps but now there is a large cost, and I think it is only available to a business. Talking to a mate that works for a solar installation company and he said they subscribe so they can suss out the property before they come out to give a quote. My property in rural Gippsland ( surrounded by trees and bush) does not show up on google maps very blury, but I got my mate to look it up on nearmaps it is very clear and full of detail. Now it has become more popular they are starting to cash in, and stuff the small blokes.
> Hope all out in yakland and there families have a wonderful and relaxing Christmas and a safe New Year.
> Good fishing.
> Regards
> swede


Give the bing maps a go.
Worked for me.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Ho Hum!

At least Near maps was/were good while they lasted. I guess they have to make a quid somehow

Cheers all andybear


----------

